# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Beba pred porod

## lile

Bok,evo napokon sam i ja na ovom dijelu foruma,i imam jedno pitanje.Usla sam u 39-ti tjedan trudnoce i zanima me je li istina da se beba tjedan dva pred porod umiri i da se ne mice toliko,jer moja lupa toliko da po toj logici ja necu rodit jos mjesec dana :?

----------


## klia

D se intenzivno micao - još na samom porodu.  :Smile:  
Tako da ne moraš brinuti, to je znak da je sve ok.
Jedino ako bi micanje bilo prerijetko ili preintenzivno trebala bi otići liječniku.
Pusa tebi i bebachu i sretan porod želim  :Love:

----------


## lile

a moja beba je dosta aktivna,jucer nije stala cijeli dan,toliko me trbuh boli od guranja i lupkanja.Dode mi da odem rodit odmah sad koliko me boli sve.A zasto ne valja ako je preaktivna?

----------


## morena24

eh, ja ne znam zasto ne valje ako je preaktivna, ali znam da ne postoji pravilo da li se treba smiriti ili divljati prije poroda - kod svakog drugacije.

mojoj frendici je mali divljao i drugi dan je rodila, ja sam dan prije poroda imala osjecaj kao da imam kamen u trbuhu, bas mi je bio tezak i tvrd i po noci me uhvatili trudovi.

pa ak nisi sigurna nazovi ginica i pitaj, bar ces bit mirna.   :Love:

----------


## lile

a idem sutra na kontrolu pa cu pitat da smirim misli.

----------


## bobaibeba

Pa,moj je bio preaktivan 2 noći prije poroda,odnosno imao je neuobičajene pokrete,nikat se prije u trudnoći nije toliko gurao i imala sam osjećaj da se baš grčevito bori s nečim.Tako sam i rekla doktorima i nisu me baš ozbiljno shvatili.I onda mi je sljedeću noć pukao vodenjak,ispalo je da je plodna voda  mekonijska i da se on skroz zapetljao u pupčanu vrpcu jer se nagutao te vode i to mu je valjda bilo fuj.Bio je zamotan oko vrata i  oko nogica,kompletno se spetljao.Ali je srećom na krau sve ispalo OK.

----------


## mel

bobaibeba hm.. i moj je hiperaktivan.. i to posebno zadnijh par dana, bas se nagurava, posebno pred vecer ali poslije se valjda umori pa je intenzitet manji.. !
Termin mi je za kojih 3tj. ali cu prije kaze ginic, tako da sam na mirovanju !

Iako, je Gregor evo prilicno ativan stalno   :Rolling Eyes:  , samo do sada mi nije bilo to udaranje tako neugodno i bolno; Ok, smjestila se glavica jos prije dva mj. na zdjelicne kosti, tako da je i nisko.. pa kad udari imam osjecaj da ce zajedno i izletjet van  :shock: , a tek kad udari u mjehur  :shock:  ili negdje dolje nisko, automatski osjetim u donjem djelu ledja probadanje kao iglom..  :/ 

sad se nagurava oko pupka i mojih rebara.. imam osjecaj kao da ce jako skoro van  :Grin:  
Uz to mi je trbuh sav napet i tvrd.. pritisak dolje nisko jak, prepone malo bole.. ma sva sam kao Jeremija..   :Laughing:  

Uh.. sad sam u 35+6, sutra punim 36 tj i ulazim u 37tj.  :D 
Kontrola kod ginica u petak.. pa ako docekam kontrolu, pitati cu bas ginica detalje oko naguravanja, pritiska, tvrdog i teskog trbuha, ...   :Grin:   i naravno zanima me i Gregorova velicina i tezina , jer MM mi uporno tvrdi da sad brze raste i deblja se.. pa da zato ti pokreti su tako bolni i neugodni  :/ , a ja paranoja   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lile

mel i moja cura se gura najvise oko trbuha i rebara,ali me zna i gurat u kost lijevog kuka,boli za poludit,glavica joj je dolje,dosta nisko,tako da me zdjelica i prepone bole za poludit,noge ne mogu uopce dignuti kad hodam samo ih vucem za sobom.Ma Jeremija je za mene tv u boji.A sutra mi je kontrola,na zadnjoj sam kontroli(prije 2 tj.) bila skroz zatvorena,tako da se bojim da nece tako brzo van,iako me zadnjih par dana boli donji dio leda a nije cijelu trudnocu...A i svi kazu da cu nosit onoliko koliko je i moja mama nosila,a ona je prenila 7 dana...uzas

----------


## mel

lile ma nema ti to veze sa nosenjem nasih mama, da bar ima   :Smile:  
moja je mene i sestru rodila u terminu i to ekspresno, bez epiziotomije,
pucanja i sivanja, nikakvih tegoba nije imala tokom trudnoce, jedino je sa mnom dobila 20kg, a sa mojom sestrom jedva 5kg  8) 

a, ja evo.. prvu trudnocu cijelu prelezala, rodila u terminu ali procurio vodenjak, dobila drip jer nije bilo trudova, jedva rodila Elenu (skoro carski), epiziotomija velika, popucala dosta...   :Sad:  

Ova trudnoca isto komplikacije, krvarenje pa strogo mirovanje, pa onda kao sve ok, pa sada opet komplikacije, otvorena 2cm ... opet mirovanje (ne bas strogo ali opet nema nikakvih setnji..)   :Sad:  

ali ok, evo dogurala sam do punih 36tj.  :D  sutra ulazim u 37tj.  :D  pa mi je sad puuunooo lakse - nemam vise straha od prijevremenog poroda  8) 

ali da me nagurava to je definitivno i to je svakim danom sve jace... pa sam eto 'malo' zbunjena   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lile

a joj da nagurava,i bas kako si rekla svakim danom sve jace,za poludit,a ja jos patim od sinusa tako da ne mogu disat uopce,ne spavam mjesecima...ma koma.Al eto,izgurat cemo valjda sve,a tebi zelim laksi porod od prvog i da bebica bude bar jos jedan tjedan u busici

----------


## mel

Hvala puno na lijepim zeljama   :Kiss:  
Takodjer i ja tebi zelim sve najbolje   :Love:

----------


## bobaibeba

Ma da vas ne splašim,gurao je mene Grga cijelo vrijeme,nekada jače a nekada manje ali ovo na kraju je stvarno bilo nekako grčevito,rastrzano,ne znam kako bi opisala.Uglavnom kao nikada do tada.I to sam i rekla doktorima i meni je bilo malo neobično ali nisu me baš ozbiljno shvatili a  ispada da sam bila u pravu,ipak mama najbolje osjeti,sad se baš i ne bi bez pregleda dala uvjeriti da je sve u redu.
A to da sve boli i da se pred kraj jako guraju to stoji.

----------


## Sanja wolf

Cao zene ja sam nova na forumu  :Smile: ! Trenutno sam 34+5 i sinoc i veceras imam tegobe u donjem djelu stomaka kao pms to sam imala i u 5 mt tad sam pila utrogestan, prje godinu sam imala spontani u 21nedelji pa me sad svega strah, da bar uljem u 9m

----------


## Peterlin

> Cao zene ja sam nova na forumu ! Trenutno sam 34+5 i sinoc i veceras imam tegobe u donjem djelu stomaka kao pms to sam imala i u 5 mt tad sam pila utrogestan, prje godinu sam imala spontani u 21nedelji pa me sad svega strah, da bar uljem u 9m


Daleko si dogurala. Ne boj se... Opusti se i probaj mirovati. Ako ne uspiješ, nego porod krene - to je već velika beba. Moj mlađi sin je rođen upravo u tom terminu. Evo ga, sad je u 18. godini. Ali želim ti da tvoja beba ipak uspije pričekati još koji tjedan i malo sazrijeti. Sretno...

----------


## Sanja wolf

Evo me u 38 nedjeljni  :Smile:  od večeras me prepone bole bas jako jedva se krenem, cak me pomalo ledja propadaju ali beba i dalje aktivan  :Smile: , jutros na ctg nema kontrakcija sve uredno

----------


## Roimeda

A kad ste točno osjetile da se beba spustila niže? Jel' bilo vidno na trbuhu? Kako to izgleda? Koliko pred porod?

----------


## Beti3

Znaš po tome što se spusti vrh maternice i opet možeš staviti dlan na želudac  :Smile: 
Znači nasloni ruku tik ispod grudi i trebao bi cijeli dlan biti iznad vrha okrugle, tvrde maternice.
Istovrememo se opseg tboga struka poveća na 100 cm ili čak i koji cm više.
Dno trbuha tvori pravi kut sa vrhom simfize.
Beba se u prvoj trudnoći spusti oko dva tjedna prije poroda, a u svakoj idućoj se to desi tik pred porod. 

Beba se mora redovno micati, sve dok se ne rodi. To je izuzetno važno i pokazuje da je bebi dobro.

----------


## Eleonore

Pozdrav svima.
Ja sam rodila dan poslije termina ali sam mjesec dana prije imala dosta tih lažnih trudova,nekakva peckanja i probadanja a na kontrolama je bilo sve uredu tako da mislim da je normalno pred kraj osjećat nekakve bolove,stiskanja

----------


## Peterlin

> A kad ste točno osjetile da se beba spustila niže? Jel' bilo vidno na trbuhu? Kako to izgleda? Koliko pred porod?


U prvom porodu baš mi se trbuh spustio cca 4 prsta kad je glavica ušla u porođajni kanal, ali tu sam trudnoću izdržala do kraja. Ne mogu se sad točno sjetiti kada je došlo do spuštanja, ali mislim da je to bilo u zadnjih desetak dana, možda i manje. 

U drugoj trudnoći beba se nije stigla spustiti - rodila sam nekoliko tjedana prije termina. Beba je još bila visoko i male porođajne težine, pa su mi napravili epiziotomiju radi poštede djeteta, ali sve je prošlo ok.

----------

